
Stenography at German Bundestag (Parliament) - tosh
https://www.translatetheweb.com/?ref=TVert&from=&to=en&a=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.bundestag.de%2Fdokumente%2Ftextarchiv%2F2010%2F28642186_kw06_stenografen-200926
======
pseingatl
What system are they using? It's translated as the "traffic" system of
stenography, but a google search comes up with nothing.

